# Problem z blokada touchpada

## Poe

Mam dziwny problem z touchpadem w laptopie. Ma on przycisk do wylaczania go. wylaczyc sie go da, ladnie sie blokuje touch i przyciski, dioda z niebieskiej zmienia sie w czerwona, ale w druga strone juz nie da sie. owszem, dioda zapala sie znow na niebiesko, ale touchpad (PP i LP tez) dalej jest zablokowany. nie wiecie jak to mozna naprawic? w czym moze tkwic blad?

----------

## master66

Wnioskuję z Twojego podpisu że główną rolę gra HP Pavilion  :Smile: 

Na moim HPku działa, zrobiłem wg tego opisu:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Synaptics_Touchpad

Ponadto mam tez ksynaptics ale chyba nie jest konieczny.

EDIT:

Jedyne co u mnie szwankuje po zresetowaniu touchpada to brak pionowego scrolla prawą krawędzią.

----------

## Redhot

 *master66 wrote:*   

> Jedyne co u mnie szwankuje po zresetowaniu touchpada to brak pionowego scrolla prawą krawędzią.

 

Nie tyle brak scrolla, ale po prostu coś synaptics-owi odwala, np. mój wtedy świruje, zachowuje się jak bez niego, delikatnie przejadę palcem i kursor po drugiej stronie matrycy i owy brak obsługi scrolla  :Smile:  ale teraz mam FreeBSD i mi śmiga elegancko ;]

----------

## changs

Jest jakies polecenie w konsoli wylaczajace/wlaczajace touchpad?

----------

## Redhot

Może coś z sysdaemonem http://gentoo-wiki.com/Synaptics_Touchpad#Prevent_Accidental_Mouse_Movement

----------

## one_and_only

Można np.

```
rmmod psmouse
```

Ino psmouse musisz mieć jako moduł wkompilowane. U mnie przynajmniej tak działa, nie wiem jak jest w nowszych lapkach.

----------

## kneczaj

wyłączanie touchpada: synclient TouchpadOff=1

włączanie: synclient TouchpadOff=0

http://eko.one.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?id=15

I tak jak mówił Redhot bardzo pomocny jest syndaemon, z tym, że z tego co wiem jego skrypt startowy jest trochę niedorobiony i jeśli nie będzie ci działać to dodaj do autostartu swojego środowiska graficznego syndaemon z odpowiednimi parametrami.

@Poe: Jeśli przycisk do wyłanczania/włanczania touchpada działa tylko przy włączonym deamonie acpid to zainteresuj się narzędziem acpi_listen i plikiem handlers.sh: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Acpi_hotkeys[/url]Last edited by kneczaj on Wed Sep 10, 2008 10:36 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## changs

 *kneczaj wrote:*   

> wyłączanie touchpada: synclient TouchpadOff=1
> 
> włączanie: synclient TouchpadOff=0
> 
> http://eko.one.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?id=15
> ...

 

Dzieki wielkie  :Smile: 

----------

